# RGB-Signal in Scart wandeln?



## kleinerBlauer (12. September 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe ein riesen Problem:
Ich habe als Eingang ein RGB-Signal mit H- und V-Sync. Das muss ich jedoch umsetzen in Scart, damit ich es auf einen normalen Fernseher bekomme. Gibt's da Adapter oder vielleicht sogar eine Selbstbauanleitung?
Zur Erklärung: Das ganze ist für eine Bowlingbahn. Die originalen Monitore sind schweinsteuer und halten leider nicht lange. Die Überlegung war also, dass man normale Röhrenfernseher oder sogar LCD-Bildschirme über die Köpfe hängt.
Am liebsten wäre mir die Lösung mit dem Eigenbau, dann kann's eigentlich nicht so teuer werden.

Danke an alle!


----------



## chmee (12. September 2006)

Dass RGBHV benutzt wird, liegt wohl daran, dass es keine PAL-Auflösung ist, oder ?
Eher 800x600 oder sogar 1024x768, nicht wahr ?

Somit benötigst nicht nur einen Signal-Umwandler (zB von Extron) sondern auch
nen Downscaler. Das wird für lau/billig nix.

uU Lohnen sich LCD-Screens mit VGA-Eingang oder Plasmageräte wie Pioneer PDP42.

mfg chmee


----------



## kleinerBlauer (12. September 2006)

Das Problem ist, dass es für dieses alte Scoring-System kein Handbuch mehr gibt. Ich weiß nur, dass an den Original-Monitoren "RGB-Input" dran steht. Sie sehen aber auch aus, wie normale Fernseher, nur eben in abgespeckter Version.
Ich habe im Internet einen Wandler im Selbstbau von H- und V-Sync auf C-Sync gefunden. Wenn ich den dazwischen schalte, kann dann irgendwas kaputt gehen?


----------



## chmee (12. September 2006)

Finde doch erstmal raus, um welche Auflösung es sich handelt, Beispielsweise nen
Monitor an die RGBHV-Leitung anschließen, der die Frequenz-Infos anzeigt.

RGBHV-VGA15pol-Adapter gibt es in jedem gutsortierten Elektroshop.

Die Leitung, die hinführt, ist 100%ig RGBHV ? Wenn es uU ein PAL-Signal
ist, kann ein stinknormaler RGB-Scart-Adapter helfen, dann brauchst Du keine
HV Leitung.

Ein YUV-Scart-Adapter ist auch OK, da RGB und YUV pingleich sind.

mfg chmee


----------

